# First deer



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

hey bro right on. congrats:darkbeer:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats man!!


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

First of many I am sure. Good shootin'.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

My arrow shattered a rib going in and then blew through the otherside and buried itself into the ground. If I wasn't in the treestand I never would have found the arrow because it would have traveled pretty far. Here are pics of the entrance and exit from inside the rib cage. 
entrance








exit


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

cool pic


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

sweet!!! nothin like your first one, you wouldn't believe how bad I was shaking when I shot my first one last year! Way to go!!!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, I just finished butchering it and now it is all in the freezer. When the deer came in I was very calm. I made sure there weren't any bucks coming, I drew back, waited for it to come into position, placed my pin where I wanted it, squeezed the trigger, and watched it run and crash. The deer fell about 5 yards from the trail with no tracking needed.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Good lookin doe! Taste better than any buck in that area!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

nice job on your first deer:darkbeer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats to ya man, now you're hooked!


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

congrats on the deer i know my first deer was something i will never forget.


----------

